# Manette PS3-MBP



## Onmac (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je voudrais connecter ma manette SAXXIS bluetooth PS3 a mon MBP.
Mais evidament le Mac ne la reconnait pas.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Octobre 2010)

Le jeu ne la reconnait pas?

je demande car des manettes USB PS2/PS3 ont fonctionnés sur le mien.


----------



## Onmac (3 Octobre 2010)

Oui, mon fils joue a "Call of Duty" (moi un peu) mais je branche par USB et j'allume la manette mais elle démarre la PS3 :/ même en débranchant la PS3 et en la branchant par USB, Rien n'y fait.
Comment as-tu fait pour connecter ta manette?
Peut-on y arriver par le "Bluetooth" ? Ça serai pas mal !


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2010)

Bah elles étaient connectées par câble. Mais c'était surement des manettes PS2 compatibles PS3 et pas des manettes 100% PS3 comme la Siaxis que tu dois utiliser.


----------



## Onmac (3 Octobre 2010)

Ok, merci mais je ne vais pas acheter une autre manette juste pour un jeu.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2010)

Atta je viens de piger un truc....

Me dit pas que tu joues a Call of Duty, sur Mac, avec une manette?


----------



## Onmac (3 Octobre 2010)

Non mais je voudrais jouer avec une manette, (celle de la PS3 que j'ai déjà) la quand je joue c'est avec un clavier et les flèches.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2010)

Tu débutes dans le jeu sur ordi, non?


----------



## Onmac (3 Octobre 2010)

Oui en effet je n'y joue presque jamais... une fois tout les deux semaines. Et toi, y joue tu?


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2010)

Oui j'y joue, ainsi qu'a Team Forteress 2.

Cependant il faut savoir que j'ai vite abandonné l'utilisation de la manette a mes débuts car les jeux sont prévus pour la précision de la souris.


----------



## Onmac (3 Octobre 2010)

J'ai télécharger un logiciel pour le bluetooth, ma manette fonctionne, j'arrive a déplacé mon curseur sur le bureau mais dès que je lance Call of Duty, le bluetooth se coupe et je repasse avec le clavier.
J'ai surement un réglage dans Call of duty.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Onmac (5 Octobre 2010)

Non je n'y arrive pas, dans Call of Duty je vais dans option commande et la j'ai "tactique, classique, gaucher..." mais pas de réglage pour le bluetooth.


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Octobre 2010)

Pourtant il m'arrive de jouer avec un clavier Bluetooth sans le moindre problème.


----------



## Onmac (6 Octobre 2010)

Pourquoi refuse t-il la connection alors?
Je vais essayer avec un clavier sans fil...
J'arrive aussi a déplacé le curseur avec mon Sony Ericsson mais dès que je lance COD il me dit: "Perte de connection bluetooth" et la je revient sur le clavier.
¡¡Là je suis vraiment très surpris !!


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Octobre 2010)

Peut-être qu'en jeu, par exemple, il réduit le Bluetooth aux claviers et souris pour avoir une meilleure réactivité.

C'est surement une idée stupide mais bon là je vois pas ^^.


----------



## Onmac (6 Octobre 2010)

Je vais essayer un autre jeu qui serai peut-être compatible...:mouais:
Pas top la réduction bluetooth comme tu dit.


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Octobre 2010)

Bah j'ai pas d'idée d'explication ^^

Donc je qulaifie mon hypothèse d'idée stupide ^^.


----------



## edd72 (6 Octobre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Atta je viens de piger un truc....
> 
> Me dit pas que tu joues a Call of Duty, sur Mac, avec une manette?



Moi aussi, j'ai tiqué! Si y'a bien un truc qui est bien plus confortable sur ordi (clavier/souris) que sur console (pad), c'est les FPS!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------




Onmac a dit:


> J'ai télécharger un logiciel pour le bluetooth, ma manette fonctionne, j'arrive a déplacé mon curseur sur le bureau



Je ne voix pas le besoin de ce logiciel qui émule la souris à la manette, ça me parait étrange (bidouille) et pourrait parasiter.
Ne peux-tu pas connecter de manière normale ton périphérique bluetooth (manette) à ton Mac via la configuration bluetooth prévue?


----------



## Onmac (7 Octobre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> je branche par USB et j'allume la manette mais elle démarre la PS3 :/ même en débranchant la PS3 et en la branchant par USB, Rien n'y fait.



Comme citer, quand j'appuis sur le bouton PS de ma manette avec le câble brancher, ça fait comme si la manette s'allume sans la PS3 (Normal) clignotement de 4 petits carrés rouges.
Et donc le Bluetooth ne s'active pas.
J'ai connecter un de mes manettes sur ma PSP GO et il me demandé de connecter ma PSP et ma manette au système PS3 pour qu'il fasse le lien.


----------



## Onmac (9 Octobre 2010)

Un problème peut-il enpiré?
La je ne déplace plus rien du tout, dans gestion bluetooth, ma manette PS3 est connectée mais pas jumelée et même pas USB elle charge


----------



## Onmac (18 Octobre 2010)

Me revoilà ! 
Comme ma manette ne fonctionne pas sur mac, J'ai acheté une manette universelle neuve MAC-PC-PS3-XBOX pour 25euros


----------

